# I gave away my Sudwala Units



## glenmore (Aug 19, 2014)

I had followed many of the discussions on divesting ourselves of South African Timeshares.  Several years ago, I successfully gave back one unit to Sudwala and gave back my two Durban Sands units.

I had three Sudwala units left that I had always been happy with. But, as Tuggers know, things can change and we decided to just get down to our two beach weeks - one at Myrtle Beach and one at OBX.

I contacted Sudwala, and as noted in an earlier post, they no longer accepted units back. They put me in contact with their sales department and I listed them there. I also took the good advice offered here and listed them for sale in the MarketPlace under Bargain Basement, and also on the Bargain Deals under Buying, Selling Renting.

I believe I placed the ads the end of January of this year. The beginning of March I was contacted by a buyer. I started the transfer proceedings the beginning of March and, less than 4 weeks later, that unit had been transferred.

Several weeks later, I was contacted by another buyer who wanted the two remaining units and, again, about 4 weeks later, the two units had been successfully transferred.

I assumed "all" of the cost which amounted to about $80 each transfer. I did not ask for, nor receive, any money for the units. I had great use out of them and was happy to see them go to buyers who were knowledgeable about Sudwala and who were happy to get them.

I worked with Hannelie de Klerk who could not have been more professional or efficient in the transfer of these units. She answered every question and moved at lightening speed - it seemed to me - to transfer these units.  

I thought the process might take 12 - 18 months and was prepared for the long haul. So I was thrilled when everything proceeded so quickly and so smoothly.

So, just wanted Tuggers to know if you no longer want your Sudwala units, you might be able to transfer them out of your timeshare portfolio as easy as we did!


----------



## lprstn (Aug 19, 2014)

Good for you!


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats and good to know, so thanks for posting.

Were your 'buyers' from SA or elsewhere?  Sounds like they were familiar with Sudwala.


----------



## glenmore (Aug 20, 2014)

Both were here in the US but had plans to use with their families.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks, Glenmore.


----------



## custcarcen (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to post your good experience !


----------

